# List of all USA Sieger winners?



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

I can only find a list of the federation winners... I want a list of winners of the USA sieger shows. Like where Titan vom Mittelwest won. I can't find any info on it except for the '13 show.
Thanks!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Titan went VA1 at the 2010 USA Sieger Show under SV judge Rudiger Mai. He was handled by Gina Kastrup. Here is a short video of the working class males - Titan is handled by Gina in all blue: 2010 sieger show working class males_6591.avi - YouTube


----------

